# New pup bitework



## Jason Ross (Mar 12, 2012)

Juno 18 weeks 
https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/..._=1379293175_535c93be94327fe658d77c8ad5ced9be


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

dont know about anyone else but I couldnt get it to work, the link that is.


----------



## Stephen McLaughlin (Jul 8, 2013)

no luck here either....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Link worked for me. I would do back ties or drag in and NOT sends with an this young of a puppy. JMO still a nice puppy


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree with Thomas.. good handler leash work or a back tie will make a stronger finished product. Build drive, proper targeting, and grips then work work on the long bites. Good looking little pup


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I didn't get a thing from it!


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Link didn't work for me.


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Couldn't open it either.Without seeing it , i would assume , too much too soon with this young a dog. 
Paul C.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Paul Cipparone said:


> Couldn't open it either.Without seeing it , i would assume , too much too soon with this young a dog.
> Paul C.



14 second clip. Decoy has a puppy sleeve on his arm vertical . small Dutch Shepherd on a loose leash sent from ~30 feet.
Decoy lifts his arm at the last minute causing the puppy to leave the ground. Nice strike, nice grip but too much too soon IMO


----------



## Jason Ross (Mar 12, 2012)

sorry link not good, sent via phone will try a different way. First time she's seen a sleeve, I was pretty proud/impressed. Gotta love critics


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jason Ross said:


> sorry link not good, sent via phone will try a different way. First time she's seen a sleeve, I was pretty proud/impressed. Gotta love critics



Jason,
her "first time on a sleeve" and you do a loose leash send on a moving target? 
If you don't want critiques then don't post video. There was no criticism of the puppy. The puppy has promise and will probably do well with a proper foundation. Are you interested in training and competing or just playing around and stroking your own ego?


----------



## Jason Ross (Mar 12, 2012)

No ego involved. I was on other end of lead so it wasn't meant to be a loose send. She has been working on tie outs and also dragging into bite. I shouldn't say first time on sleeve because she has been doing some grip work with a soft one. We train with an excellent club and aren't just out playing around. I am genuinely asking this, why is it bad to do a short send with a pup?


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you Thomas, as there was no criticism , just my statement , too much too soon for a young dog. 
Paul C.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I wanna see the vid, you tube it!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jason Ross said:


> No ego involved. I was on other end of lead so it wasn't meant to be a loose send. She has been working on tie outs and also dragging into bite. I shouldn't say first time on sleeve because she has been doing some grip work with a soft one. We train with an excellent club and aren't just out playing around. I am genuinely asking this, why is it bad to do a short send with a pup?


Jason,

Look at what you posted with the 14 second clip. Nothing about any previous work on outs or drag ins. Short sends with puppies is usually a bad idea because you have no control over what the puppy does and you need a foundation of grips and targeting before working on sends and strikes IMO.
If you 're working with an excellent club and are happy with your girl progress then lets just chalk the video up to a misunderstanding. Good Luck with your girl.


----------

